# NEW Terapod Deep - Build Review



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys,


Having had a previously excellent experience of the Terapod Slim vivarium, when I found out about the new sizes on offer I had to have a closer look!



I thought I'd share it with you guys!

The new 'Terapod Deep' are deeper and taller than the standard vivs that I have had before, giving both extra floor space and greater height. As I mostly keep snakes and diurnal lizards, having the extra height is really handy to fit the basking lights and variable height basking sites in.

The Terapod Deep vivs come in four lengths (24", 36", 48" and 55") and four colours (beech, oak, walnut and black) and are all 18" deep and 21" high (as oppose to the Terapod Slim vivs that are 14.57" deep and 15.75" high - perfect for terrestrial animals where the extra height would be wasted space that would just cost to heat!)


To match the colour scheme in my rep room, I went with the beech and due to this being for growing on young boas (and due to the space I had) I went with the 36" Viv.


So, the build:

As it arrived:










Unpacking:










As you can see, the guys at Terapod have worked hard to make sure their vivs are really well packed and protected for transit!

The glass even sits in it's own recessed polystyrene!











All unpacked:











Construction is a really quick and easy job, just some screw in rods and some push in cams. Slot it together and twist with a screwdriver = job done!




























First the sides and the top:










then the front fascias (really easy to do as the back is the last thing to go on, so this is also a great opportunity to seal the fascias as they are easy to reach at this point:





























Then it was just a simple case of pushing the back into position and screwing it into place











Glass runners on and stuck in place with silicon:










Then, stick the handles on the glass, and voila! (the exo-terra in the background is the 45x45x45 model to give an idea of scale)












Excellent build quality and excellent finish/precision on the pre-drills and edges.


Incredibly easy to build - I put it together on my own in around 15 minutes (and I was stopping to take photo's during the build!)



Having noticed on the website they are soon to be releasing a 'Terapod Tall' in the same colours and lengths but much taller - I may have to start planning a large arboreal display!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay! A viv thats not some silly not-quite-4-feet size. 

Shall be ordering me one (or more) of these. Stackability ftw.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

so do terapod give these out to the mods to review? wheres the sign up list:lol2:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

We know that andy is very knowledgeable when it comes to reptile / reptile husbandry. We want to make sure that we have the right people when it comes to reviewing who are not only reptile enthusiasts but individuals heavily involved in the reptile community. 

We also sponsor regular competitions and giveaway to get the opinions of the everyday reptile keeper (our consumers). 

If you want a freebie i suggest you keep an eye out on the competitions section as soon we're about to unveil the latest addition to the Terapod™ family!

- Max : victory:




sharpstrain said:


> so do Terapod™ give these out to the mods to review? wheres the sign up list:lol2:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

We design our vivariums around research and development and not the size of a pallet!  

We'd love to see some pictures of your Terapod™ Setup ( if you get one :flrt 

- max : victory:



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Yay! A viv thats not some silly not-quite-4-feet size.
> 
> Shall be ordering me one (or more) of these. Stackability ftw.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Terapod said:


> We design our vivariums around research and development and not the size of a pallet!
> 
> We'd love to see some pictures of your Terapod™ Setup ( if you get one :flrt
> 
> - max : victory:


Well if all goes to plan, there will be a buttload of photos!

All I'm saying for now is live plants, big lights and happy snakes :mf_dribble:


----------

